

The Key to Deeper Connections - nealogrady
http://www.neal.is/blogging/key-to-deeper-connections

======
arel
Really great post full of insights you tend to get when you mature a little.
The great change for me in overcoming shyness and connecting was someone told
me shyness is a form of cowardliness. Without becoming an annoying asshole
overcome your inner coward and dare to express yourself in the world, many
benefits will follow.

------
jph
Brene Brown talks about vulnerability and leadership in her TED talk:
[https://www.ted.com/talks/brene_brown_on_vulnerability](https://www.ted.com/talks/brene_brown_on_vulnerability)

Her book describes research on leaders who discuss their vulnerabilities with
their teams. The outcomes included more motivated staff, more self-directed
managemement, and better normalization of risk-taking, e.g. the famous startup
mantra "move fast and break things".

Quick summary here: [https://www.scottsmarketplace.com/blog/business/brene-
brown/](https://www.scottsmarketplace.com/blog/business/brene-brown/)

~~~
nealogrady
Thanks jph, I'll definitely be looking into this, I'd never seen these results
before. The whole notion of the stoic, untouchable, and unwavering leader is
really an antiquated notion it seems

